# New Sponsor for Diva Q



## Diva Q (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all want to pass on some good news we got. 

We have been approached by our all time favorite butcher  Hovey's Gourmet meats here in Barrie, ON

They are now our meat sponsor (100%) for all competitions and practice sessions. 

They carry CAB briskets that we have been using for the past year as well as incredible butts and ribs. 

This is incredible news for us and we are really quite tickled pink about it. 

Woohoo happy dance!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 17, 2007)

A HUGE SCORE DIVA!!  You are burning up CA!!  Nice to have that expense lifted off the table I bet!


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 17, 2007)

That is great news... I wish we could get a sponsor for anything.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 17, 2007)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> That is great news... I wish we could get a sponsor for anything.



You'd think that maybe a dry rub company somewhere near you in Virginia would be interested....


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Diva, sponsers sure make things a little easier


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 18, 2007)

great news Diva....dont forget about us when you make it big!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

That's BIG news. Congrats girlfriend!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you all very much.


----------

